# Buffed Buddies



## Ocian (22. Februar 2008)

Ich habe bemerkt das BuffedBuddies als Addon knapp über 4 mb Speicher verbraucht wenn es im spiel geladen wird. Das ist einfach zu viel und klaut ungemein Performance, daher habe ich mir einfach mal die datein angeschaut und mir ist gleich die BuffedBuddiesData.lua aufgefallen die ja schon über 1 MB groß ist.

Die Datei ist an sich ja schon wichtig denn sie beinhaltet alle Charnamen der Buffed User die das AddOn verwenden, jedoch beinhaltet sie wirklich alle Daten.
Also nicht nur einen Realm sondern es sind in der Datei alle Realms gespeichert, da nun immer mehr User dazu kommen wird die Datei logischerweise auch immer größer. Ein Goßteil der Datei ist jedoch eigentlich ohne Funktion, da viele sicher nicht alle Daten von allen Realms brauchen.

*Frage 1:*

Kann ich einfach alle, für mich, unwichtigen Serverdaten Löschen ohne das diese beim nächsten Abgleich mit dem Blasc Server wieder ersetzt werden?

*Frage 2:*

Ist es vielleicht möglich oder sogar schon in Planung das AddOn modular aufzubauen, so das nur die jeweilige Serverliste geladen wird, anstatt dass alle Daten in den Speicher kommen?

mfg Ocian


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2008)

Das haben wir estern auch festgestellt - eigentlich darf das Script nur die Daten des jeweiligen Realm-Pools  herunterladen. Wir haben das gestern noch einmal geprüft, zumindest das Script zum Übermitteln der Daten gibt die Daten korrekt aus.


----------



## Ocian (22. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das haben wir estern auch festgestellt - eigentlich darf das Script nur die Daten des jeweiligen Realm-Pools  herunterladen. Wir haben das gestern noch einmal geprüft, zumindest das Script zum Übermitteln der Daten gibt die Daten korrekt aus.



Ok, also ist es ja nicht so vorgesehen das er die Kompletten Realmlisten läd.
Nun aber wieder zu meiner Frage 1, kann ich denn einfach alle Server Löschen bis auf die, für mich Interessanten ohne das der Blasc Client die Datei beim nächsten Datenaustausch wieder ersetzt?


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ok, also ist es ja nicht so vorgesehen das er die Kompletten Realmlisten läd.
> Nun aber wieder zu meiner Frage 1, kann ich denn einfach alle Server Löschen bis auf die, für mich Interessanten ohne das der Blasc Client die Datei beim nächsten Datenaustausch wieder ersetzt?



Ein paar Fragen:
- Auf wievielen Realms unterschiedlicher Realm-Pools hast du Twinks/Charaktere?
- Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hast du?
- Wieviele Addons hast du, die eine höhere Speicherauslastung erfordern? (Für Raids, Map-Tuning etc.)


----------



## Ocian (22. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen:
> - Auf wievielen Realms unterschiedlicher Realm-Pools hast du Twinks/Charaktere?
> - Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hast du?
> - Wieviele Addons hast du, die eine höhere Speicherauslastung erfordern? (Für Raids, Map-Tuning etc.)



Zu 1:
Ich spiele auf 2 Verschiedenen Realms, mit jeweils anderem Realpool, das Bedeutet das 81 Realms einfach Speicherplatz verbrauchen die ich gar nicht nutze.


Zu 2:
Ich bin im besitzt von 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Dieser wird jedoch von mehr als nur WoW genutzt, nebenbei läuft mindestens noch 1 messanger und auch immer das Ventrilo. Jedoch ist das eher unerheblich im bezug auf den Arbeitsspeicher, denn dieser ist trozdem noch genug vorhanden.

Zu 3:
Mein Interface umfasst einen Speichergebrauch von 43 MB im Solo Modus, im Raid kommen dann noch verschiedene AddOns dazu die natürlich durch die Sync sehr viel Speicher brauchen.
Meine Top 3 Speicherfresser sind zur Zeit:

BuffedBuddies mit knapp über 4 MB
Atlas Loot mit 3-10 MB (je nachdem wieviele Module geladen waren, jedoch kann ich die Module nach belieben auch wieder schliessen)
Recount mit knapp 5 MB

Dadurch komme ich innerhalb eines Kampfes zB. von Illidan auf über 50 MB insgesammt, was nicht sein müsste, daher bin ich dabei alles zu entschlacken was ich nicht brauche, unnöötige TGA datein nicht mehr mitladen zu lassen und auf Funktionen von AddOns zu verzichten und diese zu löschen, jeder MB ist bei einem Kampf gegen Illidan praktisch, denn ich möchte auf keinen fall unter 30 FPS sinken was für ein ruckeln sorgen würde.


----------

